# Inside-out turned christmas ornament



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made this for a demo I did for another club this last week. I kind of wish I had made the finial out of the same walnut from the top. It looks like a peg lag right now. It might be searching for the great white whale.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool!! nice job...I have a cedar peg lag that looks alot like that! Rick


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
This is sooo nice. Do you have directions explaining how you make this ornament John? I would like to try to make one. Made a few similiar to that during last Xmas holiday but they weren't inside out and were easy to make actually. You always seem able to come up with something extra special or unique, John.. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch I don't have a digitized copy but would be glad to send you my handout that I created for my demo's. Just send me you snail mail address and I'll get it on the way. There are some good inside-out instructions online if you do a google search. There are so many possibilities with inside-out work. I don't have photos of very many of the pieces I've done but I do have a lot of test pieces and rejects. I should probably put those together and shoot them so people can get the idea of what can be done.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
Thank you John for answering. I take it that your saying you have handouts for people watching the demo you mean something like a program for people to follow as you demonstrate? I would be interested if you could send this to me but first how do I pay you for doing this John? Do you have Pay Pal? I am wondering if I can pay you thru them. As to your making up some kind of instructions as to how these inside out turnings are done, I think the interest is there. If I were you I would make up small information packets on how to do this. Start small and charge a nominal fee to be paid by Pay Pal. If the interest is there proceed. Just a thought but if I had your talent I would be marketing it just like all the rest of them do.
My address is, Mitch Cholewinski
2211 Juanita Drive
Coraopolis,Pa 15108 Thanks John, Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch It's just a 3 page handout that should help explain how to do it. If it doesn't I'll add some info. No need to pay unless mail jumps as fast as gas prices have.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Hope I can post this. It's not the heart handout which I will mail but it might get you started.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope File is too big. If anyone wants a copy of the inside-out ornament with a cross instead of a heart just e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll forward a copy

Mitch- I'll put a copy of the heart handout in the mail today.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas

Thanks John, I appreciate that very much. I owe you one. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------

